# NodeBB install issues



## Mayhem30 (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm having issues install NodeBB on my FreeBSD 13.1 server.

Any idea what I need to do to get this installed? I'm following the instructions here :








						How to Install NodeBB Forum with Nginx and Let's Encrypt on FreeBSD 12
					

NodeBB is a Node.js based forum software built for the modern web which uses MongoDB or Redis as the database system. In this tutorial, we describe th...



					www.howtoforge.com
				




`$ node -v && npm -v`
v18.2.0
8.13.2

`$ git -v`
git version 2.37.0

`$ npm list`
/usr/local/lib
├── corepack@0.10.0
├── npm@8.13.2
└── pm2@5.2.0

What I did was :
`cd /usr/local/www/`
`git clone -b v2.2.2 https://github.com/NodeBB/NodeBB.git`

and finally :
`./nodebb setup`

Then I get the following errors :


```
npm WARN config production Use `--omit=dev` instead.
npm WARN deprecated har-validator@5.1.5: this library is no longer supported
npm WARN deprecated multer@1.4.4: Multer 1.x is affected by CVE-2022-24434. This is fixed in v1.4.4-lts.1 which drops support for versions of Node.js before 6. Please upgrade to at least Node.js 6 and version 1.4.4-lts.1 of Multer. If you need support for older versions of Node.js, we are open to accepting patches that would fix the CVE on the main 1.x release line, whilst maintaining compatibility with Node.js 0.10.
npm WARN deprecated request-promise-native@1.0.9: request-promise-native has been deprecated because it extends the now deprecated request package, see https://github.com/request/request/issues/3142
npm WARN deprecated request@2.88.2: request has been deprecated, see https://github.com/request/request/issues/3142
npm WARN deprecated uglify-es@3.3.9: support for ECMAScript is superseded by `uglify-js` as of v3.13.0
npm WARN deprecated uuid@3.4.0: Please upgrade  to version 7 or higher.  Older versions may use Math.random() in certain circumstances, which is known to be problematic.  See https://v8.dev/blog/math-random for details.
npm WARN deprecated popper.js@1.16.1: You can find the new Popper v2 at @popperjs/core, this package is dedicated to the legacy v1
npm ERR! code 1
npm ERR! path /usr/local/www/NodeBB/node_modules/sharp
npm ERR! command failed
npm ERR! command sh -c /tmp/install6568235334.sh
npm ERR! sharp: Please see https://sharp.pixelplumbing.com/install for required dependencies
npm ERR! sharp: Installation error: BSD/SunOS systems require manual installation of libvips >= 8.12.2

npm ERR! A complete log of this run can be found in:
npm ERR!     /home/ken/.npm/_logs/2022-07-03T04_44_47_577Z-debug-0.log
Error installing dependencies!
message: Command failed: npm install --production
stdout: null
stderr: null
/usr/local/www/NodeBB/src/cli/index.js:56
                throw e;
                ^

Error: Command failed: npm install --production
    at checkExecSyncError (node:child_process:817:11)
    at Object.execSync (node:child_process:888:15)
    at pkgInstall.installAll (/usr/local/www/NodeBB/src/cli/package-install.js:133:9)
    at Object.<anonymous> (/usr/local/www/NodeBB/src/cli/index.js:20:19)
    at Module._compile (node:internal/modules/cjs/loader:1105:14)
    at Module._extensions..js (node:internal/modules/cjs/loader:1159:10)
    at Module.load (node:internal/modules/cjs/loader:981:32)
    at Module._load (node:internal/modules/cjs/loader:827:12)
    at Module.require (node:internal/modules/cjs/loader:1005:19) {
  status: 1,
  signal: null,
  output: [ null, null, null ],
  pid: 37118,
  stdout: null,
  stderr: null
}
```


----------

